

Play with iOS 7 stop watch, and learn how fast is your fingers & phone touch - rohu1990

Open clock start stop watch now start pressing lap button as fast as you can and see how short lap times you can achieve, my maximum is 8 milli seconds ;)<p>(Thought to share this fun as saw a post regarding the iOS touch is 2.5 faster than android)
======
Someone
1\. How do you get 8ms? The stopwatch only shows centiseconds.

2\. You probably mean _minimum_ , rather than maximum.

3\. I got that down to 0.05 s (50 milliseconds) by using two fingers on an
iPad. That took about 30 seconds, and I also got a .06 in that time, so it
probably can be improved upon.

~~~
rohu1990
yeah you are right its centiseconds and minimum.

